
When code kills: are we headed for a software apocalypse? - roxyabercrombie
https://www.parkersoftware.com/blog/when-code-kills-are-we-headed-for-a-software-apocalypse/
======
ziddoap
> _" Any headline that ends in a question mark can be answered by the word
> no." \- Ian Betteridge_

The article's logic can be applied to many events and many systems. The entire
thing is a "what-if" scenario, which generally follows the same formula:
Identify something that is popular, think up some cascading failure scenario,
end at apocalypse.

The ideas behind the article - our increasing dependence on interconnected
software and infrastructure and the risks that entails - deserves to be
explored and we should definitely work on mitigating risk of cascading
failure. Framing it as an apocalypse scenario, however, takes away from the
message (for me, at least).

------
adamhughes1991
Reminds me of the recent Boeing 747 stuff too. Scary thoughts.

